# Dear White Liberal America



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm sorry but who the heck cares what lloyd marcus thinks. If you want to get a message across to people that do not share your views; post articles, stories, papers, documents, etc. on the subject matter written by experts in that particular field.

lloyd marucs....give me f'ing break


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sheesh...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

He makes some really good points, but I think it's pointing at a rather narrow group of liberals. There are alot of different people out there who have liberal or conservative views, regardless of their backgrounds. 

It's no more fair to say all liberals feel that way than it is to say all conzervatives are either greedy oil mongers, or stupid gun-loving white trash. It's not true, and it's not fair.

Edit: It also seems that alot of those views that he has issue with were adopted as a sort of backlash to some of the views that narrow groups of conservatives have. I've seen at least six people openly state that they wished that the US wouldn't allow ANYONE from another country into the US, much less allow them to be citizens. .454 is proof that not all conservatives feel this way though!


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> He makes some really good points, but I think it's pointing at a rather narrow group of liberals. There are alot of different people out there who have liberal or conservative views, regardless of their backgrounds.
> 
> It's no more fair to say all liberals feel that way than it is to say all conzervatives are either greedy oil mongers, or stupid gun-loving white trash. It's not true, and it's not fair.
> 
> Edit: It also seems that alot of those views that he has issue with were adopted as a sort of backlash to some of the views that narrow groups of conservatives have. I've seen at least six people openly state that they wished that the US wouldn't allow ANYONE from another country into the US, much less allow them to be citizens. .454 is proof that not all conservatives feel this way though!


I have the impression you are one of those people conditioned by the left wing propagandists to intentionally associate conservatives with white supremacists and neo-nazi. 
Let me tell you one thing, pal: in my 10 years of American life I have NEVER EVER been discriminated for being born in a foreign land, spoken in pejorative or demeaning terms, nor called "not American" by any conservative I have ever met. Period. 

However, I have plenty of examples in which liberals after being shocked that I, an European immigrant to this land I am not a socialist like they are, they suddenly start pointing fingers at me and reproaching me with their usual elitist attitude that because I am not being born here I "don't understand how things work in America" and that I "should leave" - among other similar niceties. Take this posting for example:



junker said:


> how am i a liar. _ *I know you're not american* but you been here ten years._ you should know how this works.


and again:



junker said:


> bottom line is this is america and americans decided that they don't want republicans to matter anymore. obama didn't decide that. nancy pelosi didn't decide that. the country you live in, decided that.* that's reality. deal with it, or go live somewhere else*



Nice, eh? You liberals are such f**ing hypocrites.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not entirely- but yes, I've had to listen to my father's mindless babble for too long. I also grow up where there alot of people who hate others based just on the color of their skin (not just blacks, but anyone who isn't white). I live in Pennsylvania, but do you have any idea how many people I've heard complain about, "those damn Mexicans"?

But what is the problem? I'm not even a liberal. If we made a little chart of all the political views possible, you and I would probably agree on alot of different things (and that's just as far as politics go. If we made a chart of all the life views, I think we'd be much alike in MANY regards). I don't think a big central government works well, that gun control is nothing more than fluff, capital punishment is a good idea, and that the US is a market economy and that businesses that don't cut it should go down the tubes.

I'm not trying to pick a fight, or make an enemy. But that's what politics does. It starts fights over NOTHING. Why are you attacking me for somehting I didn't even intend to be bashing? I know I'm terrible as far as wording things go. It's frustrating enough. But this isn't even about the beliefs, it's about the extremes of the two sides waging war against each other and everyone is getting caught in the cross fire. Shame on you for saying anyhting, you're a *liberal/conservative* therefore and ignorant hypocrit and liar!

Yeah, that's what we need.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

kegan said:


> Not entirely- but yes, I've had to listen to my father's mindless babble for too long. I also grow up where there alot of people who hate others based just on the color of their skin (not just blacks, but anyone who isn't white). I live in Pennsylvania, but do you have any idea how many people I've heard complain about, "those damn Mexicans"?
> 
> But what is the problem? I'm not even a liberal. If we made a little chart of all the political views possible, you and I would probably agree on alot of different things (and that's just as far as politics go. If we made a chart of all the life views, I think we'd be much alike in MANY regards). I don't think a big central government works well, that gun control is nothing more than fluff, capital punishment is a good idea, and that the US is a market economy and that businesses that don't cut it should go down the tubes.
> 
> ...


Here here thats why theres no politics in religion... There seperate views.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

What is an African- American? If you apply for or have a passport......you are an AMERICAN....or a Nigerian....or a Ugandan.....or a Libian......or if you have duel citizenship then made you are from two places....but there is no nationality of "AFRICAN AMERICAN".......I might stretch it to say AMERICAN INDIAN.....to designate that group of people. America is built on the people from many nations around the world and only one group wishes to promote "Something" American.

"Do not judge an man by the color of his skin, but by the quality of his character."..........Dr. M. L. King..... I think even he was looking for an "Equal" United States of America..........Not a color, or Nationality oriented, designated, divided country!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> Great piece by Lloyd Marcus, worth reading and sharing:


i laugh everytime i see this post.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Touched a nerve there Junker ?? The writer is 100% correct in his assertions....and it pisses you off to no end , dosnt it.....LOL.....way to go Marcus.......:darkbeer:


----------



## guidehunter28 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll just be glad when it is truly equal, when you get a job not because you are black or spanish or what ever over me because you are the miniority, but because you are more qualified. In my openion their is no African- American
you are either American or not...


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

*This man ain't no player...*

HERE IS A MAN WHO IS PREACHING TRUE CHANGE AND HOPE HE BELIEVES IN....YOU WILL NOT SEE THIS MAN VISITING THE WHITEHOUSE. HE MEANS BUSINESS....CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOi2n55TeO0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2DB4WTgFQU


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> Touched a nerve there Junker ?? The writer is 100% correct in his assertions....and it pisses you off to no end , dosnt it.....LOL.....way to go Marcus.......:darkbeer:


struck a nerve....are you kidding me? the guy is an @ss clown. He looks like john wayne had sex with wesley snipes with bad politics


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Why is it when a republican disagrees with a black politician over policies, he/her is a racist? But when a democrate (liberal) does, nothing is said.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Why is it when a republican disagrees with a black politician over policies, he/her is a racist? But when a democrate (liberal) does, nothing is said.



i think it has tomething to do with the gravitational pull


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

*Answer to racism*

Here is the answer to your question!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2DB4WTgFQU


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

junker said:


> struck a nerve....are you kidding me? the guy is an @ss clown. He looks like john wayne had sex with wesley snipes with bad politics


Racist !! ........:darkbeer:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> Racist !! ........:darkbeer:


i'm a lot of things but a racist i am not. My grandmother on my mother's side is 100% African American.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Please in a civil, respectful, in the same way I ask you this question. Explain something to me. I will give you the fact that in the south in the 40's 50's 60's and 70's the black people in this country (for lack of an example) were not treated equally.....give you that. I live in the south work a lot in black neighborhoods and have many black friends. If we are trying to be One Nation Under God......All Men Created Equal....which would mean we should not designated one from another based on race, creed or color. Then who started "African American". Why should there be a differential or defining word in front of the word AMERICAN.......your Grandmother was of African decent. My family came here from Denmark.....I do not go around calling myself a Danish American? Why can't your Grandmother be an "American" who is of African decent. And be proud of her heritage.....and be proud to be known as an AMERICAN and as she has enjoyed the freedoms and opportunities given to her by her birthright as an AMERICAN. Freedoms and oppourtuinities she would not have if she grew up in Africa.

The little space between the words AFRICAN( )and AMERICAN is the division that points people to the seperation which divides this nation. We can not see your Grandmother.....we do not know she is of color until you and others make the division.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> struck a nerve....are you kidding me? the guy is an @ss clown. He looks like john wayne had sex with wesley snipes with bad politics



Certainly sounds like a nerve was struck if your only response is to complain about the mans looks (or is it the color of his skin that you object to)? 

:dontknow:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Floridaboy said:


> Please in a civil, respectful, in the same way I ask you this question. Explain something to me. I will give you the fact that in the south in the 40's 50's 60's and 70's the black people in this country (for lack of an example) were not treated equally.....give you that. I live in the south work a lot in black neighborhoods and have many black friends. If we are trying to be One Nation Under God......All Men Created Equal....which would mean we should not designated one from another based on race, creed or color. Then who started "African American". Why should there be a differential or defining word in front of the word AMERICAN.......your Grandmother was of African decent. My family came here from Denmark.....I do not go around calling myself a Danish American? Why can't your Grandmother be an "American" who is of African decent. And be proud of her heritage.....and be proud to be known as an AMERICAN and as she has enjoyed the freedoms and opportunities given to her by her birthright as an AMERICAN. Freedoms and oppourtuinities she would not have if she grew up in Africa.
> 
> The little space between the words AFRICAN( )and AMERICAN is the division that points people to the seperation which divides this nation. We can not see your Grandmother.....we do not know she is of color until you and others make the division.


my grandmother didn't ask to be called african america. its the category name given to her and other black people by america. and i know it was because certain american black people wanted to be called something other than black which is just a color. if you ask my grandma; she'll tell you she is 110% american. but if she goes to fill out paperwork somewhere and they ask her race.....there's no american category. She's a great woman and does not think the "white man" owes her anything.

she's good people.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> Certainly sounds like a nerve was struck if your only response is to complain about the mans looks (or is it the color of his skin that you object to)?
> 
> :dontknow:


i'm not gonna complain about his politics. his politics are identical to that of 454's which i have already debated many times.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Floridaboy said:


> ......All Men Created Equal....which would mean we should not designated one from another based on race, creed or color. Then who started "African American". Why should there be a differential or defining word in front of the word AMERICAN.


Excellent question! But as is said, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions."

Life rarely has any asnwers- so no one is wrong. But there sure are varying levels of stupidity:lol:


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> i'm sorry but who the heck cares what lloyd marcus thinks. If you want to get a message across to people that do not share your views; post articles, stories, papers, documents, etc. on the subject matter written by experts in that particular field.
> 
> lloyd marucs....give me f'ing break





junker said:


> i laugh everytime i see this post.





junker said:


> struck a nerve....are you kidding me? the guy is an @ss clown. *He looks like john wayne had sex with wesley snipes with bad politics*





junker said:


> i think it has tomething to do with the gravitational pull





junker said:


> i'm a lot of things but a racist i am not. My grandmother on my mother's side is 100% African American.





junker said:


> my grandmother didn't ask to be called african america. its the category name given to her and other black people by america. and i know it was because certain american black people wanted to be called something other than black which is just a color. if you ask my grandma; she'll tell you she is 110% american. but if she goes to fill out paperwork somewhere and they ask her race.....there's no american category. She's a great woman and does not think the "white man" owes her anything.
> 
> she's good people.





junker said:


> i'm not gonna complain about his politics. his politics are identical to that of 454's which i have already debated many times.



Soooooo the only reason you don't like Lloyd Marcus is because of his looks? 

:dontknow:


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I wasn't trying to imply that junker was a racist. I am of white german, irish catholic, cherokee indian descent. If I took a picture of the kids playing in my back yard last night, some would see my 3 kids along with 5 nieghboring kids. Others would see 4 white kids, 2 korean kids and 2 black kids. To me and my neighbors, they are just kids. I am tired of the left using race to seperate and conquer the right. Up until this week, I had respect for Bill Cosby.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> Soooooo the only reason you don't like Lloyd Marcus is because of his looks?
> 
> :dontknow:



no reread my last post.....i'm not gonna complain about his politics. his politics are identical to that of 454's which i have already debated many times.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that junker was a racist. I am of white german, irish catholic, cherokee indian descent. If I took a picture of the kids playing in my back yard last night, some would see my 3 kids along with 5 nieghboring kids. Others would see 4 white kids, 2 korean kids and 2 black kids. To me and my neighbors, they are just kids. I am tired of the left using race to seperate and conquer the right. Up until this week, I had respect for Bill Cosby.


i don't think you were calling me a racist. I don't think you're a racist. I'm 25% black but look white as a ghost.

it's alright that we see the differences in people. Sure they're your neighbors...some are black and some are korean.

its so damn touchy nowadays with race. i have no problem with loose termonology except when people use the "N" word...and i don't get that upset with that. i don't use. some people were brought up that way. whatever. if someone says it in my company; i say something but i won't be rude about it.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> no reread my last post.....i'm not gonna complain about his politics. his politics are identical to that of 454's which i have already debated many times.



I've read all your posts in this thread. The only specifics that you've provided is that first, you don't like Lloyd Marcus because of his looks and second, that he sounds like .454. 

You haven't said anything about what Marcus actually said. 

So what point were you trying to make when you posted in this thread? 

:dontknow:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> I've read all your posts in this thread. The only specifics that you've provided is that first, you don't like Lloyd Marcus because of his looks and second, that he sounds like .454.
> 
> You haven't said anything about what Marcus actually said.
> 
> ...


not trying to make a point in this thread. i posted my points in other threads...go look thru them.

but if i had to make a point in this thread it would be: I don't like wesley snipes.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

When DOES a liberal ever say exactly what he means ??........ukey:


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

junker said:


> my grandmother didn't ask to be called african america. its the category name given to her and other black people by america. and i know it was because certain american black people wanted to be called something other than black which is just a color.
> 
> Certain American Black People wanted...(given to her by black people in America)....I understand more now....but if these certain black people fought as hard to be included and not seperated then maybe that paper work could have been changed from ( ) Black, ( ) White
> ( ) Indian....or whatever....To ( ) American or ( ) Non American or ( ) US Citizen or ( ) Non- American
> ...


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Floridaboy said:


> junker said:
> 
> 
> > my grandmother didn't ask to be called african america. its the category name given to her and other black people by america. and i know it was because certain american black people wanted to be called something other than black which is just a color.
> ...


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> not trying to make a point in this thread. i posted my points in other threads...go look thru them.
> 
> but if i had to make a point in this thread it would be: I don't like wesley snipes.



What a load of :horse: poop. 

:killpain:

THIS thread is about something that Lloyd Marcus wrote. You have yet to address the content of the statement in the OP. Maybe you don't consider yourself an "expert" in that particular field or maybe you're just stirring the pot? 




junker said:


> i'm sorry but who the heck cares what lloyd marcus thinks.
> 
> *If you want to get a message across to people that do not share your views; post articles, stories, papers, documents, etc. on the subject matter written by experts in that particular field*.
> 
> lloyd marucs....give me break



:cocktail:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

sounds like jibberish.....


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

dmason390 said:


> Floridaboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am not calling anoyone here racist. I don't know you and would not imply that. Period. But I want to clarify a few thigns that get thrown around so much they are taken as fact.
> ...


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

*Misquoted*

Mr. Junker, Would you please revisit your post of 9/23/2009 at 10:47 PM and clarify that I did not write that mass of stuff which you have attributed to me as saying.....as it says Quoted from Floridaboy.....I did not write any of that material.
Thank You.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Floridaboy said:


> Mr. Junker, Would you please revisit your post of 9/23/2009 at 10:47 PM and clarify that I did not write that mass of stuff which you have attributed to me as saying.....as it says Quoted from Floridaboy.....I did not write any of that material.
> Thank You.


no.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Floridaboy said:


> Mr. Junker, Would you please revisit your post of 9/23/2009 at 10:47 PM and clarify that I did not write that mass of stuff which you have attributed to me as saying.....as it says Quoted from Floridaboy.....I did not write any of that material.
> Thank You.





junker said:


> no.
> 
> :banplease



junker, you have no freedom of speech rights on a privately owned website. I don't know which sites you have been banned from in the past or why you've decided to slander members and stir the pot here but maybe it's time you started looking for a new website before that decision is made for you. 

:tomato:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> junker, you have no freedom of speech rights on a privately owned website. I don't know which sites you have been banned from in the past or why you've decided to slander members and stir the pot here but maybe it's time you started looking for a new website before that decision is made for you.
> 
> :tomato:


that's nice of you to take up for floridaboy. I replied with a quote on whoever wrote that long post. floridaboys name appeared when i replied with a quote. i did not put his name in there. there's no reason for me to have put his name in there. 

and i have freedom of speech wherever i may talk. if the mods want to ban me for voicing my opinion and not agreeing with everyone; so be it. 

oh and silverpine, since you're playing moderator; why say the same thing to other board members who are "stirring the pot?"


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats OK....Mr. Junker you are just showing your true COLOR as you would say. The same color that speaks to the American people everyday trying to get them to believe A LIE!!!....The same COLOR who speaks to the world at the United Nations and apologizes for this Nation being the best on this planet.

You would rather tell a lie even if the truth sounded better.

JUNKER HUSSIEN OBAMA......kind has a catchy ring too it.....HUH


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Floridaboy said:


> Thats OK....Mr. Junker you are just showing your true COLOR as you would say. The same color that speaks to the American people everyday trying to get them to believe A LIE!!!....The same COLOR who speaks to the world at the United Nations and apologizes for this Nation being the best on this planet.
> 
> You would rather tell a lie even if the truth sounded better.
> 
> JUNKER HUSSIEN OBAMA......kind has a catchy ring too it.....HUH


i like it +1


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

most americans born in america dont see or understand how this country works just believe what ever there parents or the media
tells them. while scum like dick cheney steal our tax dallors and companies like halliburton poison our troops


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

i just realized this thread is for white liberal americans. i am african american, native american, and german.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

REDTEXAS said:


> most americans born in america dont see or understand how this country works just believe what ever there parents or the media
> tells them. while scum like dick cheney steal our tax dallors and companies like halliburton poison our troops


Does anyone else see the irony in this? That's pretty much all the media has spewed the last four years. I for one am really happy that the evil Dick Cheney isn't around anymore to steal our money and that BHO, Mr. Trusty himself, has pledged to guard our coffers from just that sort of corruption with just a little help from his union pals. Yeah, that whole bailout was totally legit and just the shot in the arm we needed. Say, won't you give up just a little more of your freedom so your government can watch out for your best interests just a little better?


----------

